# Game #72: New York Knicks (26-45) @ Phoenix Suns (45-26) - 3/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 133-131 @ Golden State Warriors*












*Phoenix Suns (45-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*New York Knicks (26-45) 

Starters: 





































PG Toney Douglas | SG Tracy McGrady | SF Danilo Gallinari | PF Bill Walker | C David Lee * 




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I hate when the Suns play under-.500 teams... I don't know if they'll come out strong and blow them out, or let it stay close the entire game >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't care how we win as long as we win these next 5 games against subpar teams. Need to take advantage of this part of the schedule while teams ahead of us are playing playoff teams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol at them trying to guard Lopez with 6'6" Bill Walker


Then he just went by David Lee.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bender: Gallinari shooting it again. He has no conscience.

Eddie Johnson: He has a conscience. It's just telling him to shoot it all the time 

:funny:


18-14, Suns 5:52

Lopez 8 pts (3-4), 5 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich drains a 3.

Then on a fast break after a steal by Hill, Jrich lobs it backwards for alley oop to Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

34-29, Suns at the end of 1. 

Lopez 10 pts (4-6), 5 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have their bench in. D'Antoni should take notes...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns D stepped it up that qrter. Bench set the tone early in it. Rebounding and causing some turnovers. 


64-48, Suns at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

81-61, Suns with 5:31 left in the 3rd.


Amare and Lopez just having their way inside.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with a sick drive to the hoop for layup. Has 17 pts, 7 rebs.


After Knicks miss, Duds for 3. 


25 pt game now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with nice drive and dish to Lou

And then off miss, stops and finds a cutting Frye for a jam. 30 pt game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

96-70, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 132, Knicks 96*


Amare 18 pts (12-15 FT), 9 rebs in 26 mins

Jrich 17 pts (7-14), 7 rebs in 26 mins

All starters sat out 4th.


Knicks suffer the same fate like Jazz and Blazers did in revenge games.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, I got to the game late due to traffic from wrestlemania. We got there halfway through the first and if we arrived any later we would have missed the whole game! Within a few minutes the game went to blowout mode


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I love seeing that.

**** that guy. Can't take suggestions to actually extend the bench, practice defense and bolts because of it. Not to mention, he chose some inexperienced assistant OVER Tom Thibodeau before Boston hired him at all. It's pretty funny how he chose NY over Chicago, and Chicago ended up with Rose lol.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

In his defense, our bench sucked then


----------

